# G3 1448 deck build



## Xxstang90 (Mar 19, 2018)

Purchased a like new 2015 G3 1448 with the sole purpose of turning it into a bass boat. This build is going to be all aluminum with no welding. Using all basic hand tools working in a storage unit.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 19, 2018)

Decided to cut the sections out instead of removing any rivets below the water line. Leaving the inch of metal wont hurt anything because it will be covered and keeps me from having to worry about any leaks from fixing the empty holes.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 21, 2018)

With the bad weather work was cancelled so I was able to get some more done on the boat. All 3 storage containers are framed in and mounted. Also framed out for the recessed TM pedal, and started the TM mount raised deck.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 24, 2018)

Made some more progress today.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 1, 2018)

Framing, plumbing, and electrical complete. Dropped it in today to do a leak test. Waiting on my r and r custom hatches so I can start the top plate.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 7, 2018)

Still don't have my R And R hatches but was able to make some progress today. Some pictures of the electrical- 24 to 12 volt step down regulator, blue Sea fuse panel, switch panel will be installed after the carpet is in so don't mind the wires, they will be all neatly bundled up.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 8, 2018)

Completed livewell


----------



## joselk1 (Apr 8, 2018)

I just picked up exact same boat....First time posting but been lurking for years. I have been looking for a 1448 for several months and finally a deal I couldn’t pass up. I’ll be watching this build close. Looks great...

Thanks
Gary 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 9, 2018)

@joselk1 Congratz on the new boat. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 13, 2018)

Got a ton done today. Hatches were finally delivered. To do the deck I used cardboard, a glue gun, and a knive. Takes a little time to do a good template but it will make your cuts look great. Most of the top is done just have to do a few more final pieces and rivet it all down. Man I am beat, top took about 8 hours to do today. Also shown is my yoga mat lined rod locker.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok took about 200 rivets to staple down the top plate. That is just hours of drilling and not fun. After that used a wire wheel to scuff up all the surface. Then used asetone to clean it nice. Removed the hatch lids and started carpet. Used henry 636 which was difficult to find for some reason. Wanted 236 but you can't find that anywhere including online. Used 16ounce bassboat carpet and wow that stuff is nice. Also make sure you get a rounded tool to etch your corners before cutting with a razor. Makes the job much easier. I'll try to post a YouTube link to show you the tool and method I used. Carpet to this point took about 4 hours, gotta go slow and do every cut 100% or you'll pay for it. Bought 20 feet and unfortunately didn't have enough to finish to floor, so 25 feet would of been enough for this boat so I have to order a little more.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 22, 2018)

..


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 22, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xoZNzkTPg1s


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2018)

Xxstang90 said:


> https://youtu.be/xoZNzkTPg1s


Ill give it to you. I didnt see any wood, but my god you need a welder. You must of used 10000 rivets!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 26, 2018)

@prowelder if i have to put one more rivet in that thing i might just drive it off a cliff lol. i think i went through about 5 drill bits.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 26, 2018)

Details


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 26, 2018)

Xxstang90 said:


> @prowelder if i have to put one more rivet in that thing i might just drive it off a cliff lol. i think i went through about 5 drill bits.


I hope you had a pneumatic rivet gun. If not I'm sure your hands are feeling it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxstang90 (Apr 28, 2018)

All right guys around 90 to 100 hours of labor in, she's done. Sits great in the water and is super stable. Let me know what you think.


----------



## thedude (Apr 28, 2018)

The last pic is the only one that matters....

The rest are just details!


----------



## mrm4155 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, great build! sorry to revive an old thread but I’m looking into doing my 14 footer with all aluminum as well, but have a question on your build. What size and gauge aluminum did you use for framing and the deck?


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow, awesome work man! Super clean and your attention to detail definitely shows. I love the look of all aluminum framing, that boat is going to last you a lifetime. I sure hope mine comes out looking that good!


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2019)

You riveted the aluminum down and then carpeted the metal? Is there any rattling between the frame and the aluminum plate?


----------

